# Driver de Amplificadores National LM391 - LM4702



## juanma (Jul 26, 2008)

Nadie trabajo con estos integrados? El LM391 o el LM4702?
http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM391.pdf

No sabia que venian IC especificos para driver de Audio. A priori me parece excelente, por un lado una etapa de entrada diseñada en forma optima por National y como salida transistores discretos.
Nunca me cerro mucho esos amplificadores que veo con 2 transistores en espejo en la etapa de entrada. Estuve leyendo el tema en PCPAudio y en un libro de amplificador, y las etapas de entradas ha que tomarlas muy en serio.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/diferencial/Diferencial.html

Hay unas Application Notes (AN) de National sobre el LM4702 otro driver y muestra el amplificador armado explicado todo, excelente:

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1490.pdf

Y este es como driver de MOSFETs, haciendo un analisis en el tipo de MOSFETs de salida, Toshiba (2SKXXX), IRFP y otro mas, muy interesante para los que quieren profundizar en el tema. Esta el tema que comenta ElMario sobre el Vbe para los MOSFETs no laterales.

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-1645.pdf

Saludos!


----------



## sebastian_severino (Sep 1, 2008)

estos driver paresen muy buenos en especial el lm4702 y el lme49810 que es una mejora del 4702 posee un slew rate de  50V / μ s y una thd+n de 0.0007

nadie los armo? como dijo juanma


----------



## lalex (Oct 6, 2008)

nadie tiene el PCB de este circuito?



yo lo necesitaria para el cole...



desde ya... muchas gracias




Lalex


----------



## lalex (Oct 27, 2008)

respecto a este amplificador encontre esto... tiene el pcb, el circuito, posicion de cada componente... la verdad muy completo. Ahi va:


http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplificadorfier_35w_with_lm391.htm


y esta es la traducida,, (por google)

http://translate.google.com/transla...sam/power_amplificadorfier_35w_with_lm391.htm


espero haberlos ayudado, en algo


Saludos


----------



## leoboedo (Nov 11, 2009)

donde se puede conseguir el lm4702 porqeu llame a 8 cassa de elctronica y ninguno lo trabaja ni lo trabajo ni lo puede conseguir  alguien tiene idea de como conseguirlo o si existe este integrado  gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

leoboedo dijo:


> donde se puede conseguir el lm4702 porqeu llame a 8 cassa de elctronica y ninguno lo trabaja ni lo trabajo ni lo puede conseguir  alguien tiene idea de como conseguirlo o si existe este integrado  gracias


Esta gente dice tenerlo, aunque no tiene el precio, tal vez lo traigan a pedido, averigua.
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## leoboedo (Nov 18, 2009)

gracias fogonazo voy a llamar


----------

